# my sentra will start but then stall after cai work



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i've only owned my 04 sentra spec v fro a couple of weeks. i noticed the cold air intake (was on the car when i bought it) was rubbing and creating a hole through the aluminum tubing. i shortened it up, to bring the air filter up next to the battery. now the car will start, but stalls after about 5 seconds and the check engine light comes on. i think it has something to do with the mass air sensor, but i did not do anything to that. i did shoten the tube so it is now a little closer tho the throttle body. :wtf:
i don't know what to do. i have no money, and i can't drive it to the garage anyways. i assume it has to be something simple. the car was running great before i "fixed" the intake.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

just a few things to check. 1 did you take the tube off before you cut it and or clean it out well before you started the car? trash getting in it is the only thing that i could see that you could have done to harm it and if the is so the damage is done. the other is it could just be a coincidence and something else failed at the exact time. for that 5 sec does it run smooth or rough?


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i did remove the intake to cut it. i also made sure it was very clean before i reinstalled it. it starts fine. and idles fine for a few seconds. then slowly the rpm's go down and it gets rough till it stalls out.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

no ideas???? i start the car, check engine light goes on, and the car stalls out. i need some help


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

did u put your MAF on backwards?


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i hadn't seen that last message. thats exactly what i did. while the intake was apart, i somehow flipped the tube with the maf sensor. thank you for the help. stupid mistake!!!:balls:


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe the air filter isnt getting enuf air cuz of the throttle body sucking all of it in?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Friend of mine did that. It's also a good prank to pull. But if you really want to screw with some one, pull the MAF out and tape it up and put it back. They'll never find it and you'll really piss em off then.


----------

